
Will we have a civil war? Top experts estimate 60% chance (2017) - TKWasRight
https://foreignpolicy.com/2017/03/10/will-we-have-a-civil-war-a-sf-officer-turned-diplomat-estimates-chances-at-60-percent/
======
JohnFen
I don't think that's something that is easily predicted. But I remember when
the notion seemed ludicrous, and now it doesn't seem that way at all.

That alone should deeply worry us all.

------
NotSammyHagar
Whatever one thinks of the current situation, we are closer to civil war or
mass unrest than any time since the late 60s. That's sobering.

